# How many slices of bread for bread crumbs?



## ncage1974 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi everyone. I'm making the following recipe:
Crock Pot Stuffing Recipe - Food.com - 49609

I'm making it identical to recipe except:
1. Going to dry white bread cubed in a cold oven over night instead of toasting it
2. Omit the apple.

It calls for 12 cups of lightly toasted bread crumbs

I think that means i need to use 24 slices of bread (1 slice of bread = 1/2 cup day old dried bread cubes) but i want to make sure. 

any help appreciated.

thanks,
Ncage


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 17, 2011)

Preheat your oven to about 250 degrees, then turn off the heat. Put your bread cubes in the oven (on a cookie sheet covered with aluminum foil) and monitor them over the next 15-30 minutes, take them out when they're a little bit browned on the edges.

I doubt your overnight in a cold oven will make them anything but stale. I think "stale" in most recipes is just a way to indicate it's a good way to use bread past its prime. I think in most cases fresh is acceptable, except for fresh having more moisture so fresh and most might require a bit more drying and or crisping time.

I don't like apples either.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Dec 17, 2011)

According to The Cook's Thesaurus, 1 cup of dry bread crumbs is 4 slices of bread, while 1 cup of fresh bread crumbs is 3 slices, and 1 cup of cubed bread is 2 slices.


----------

